# My intermedius across time!



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi!

A memeber of this forum asked me if I could post some more pictures of my intermedius, some very nice frogs in my opinion due their very special pattern
I decided to do a bit more than this, and I will post a photographic evolution of them!

start, here when I purchased them, I guess around 2 months old:









male









female

4 months old aprox. female:


















Already adult:









male

























female

first froglets 


















































































transporting pics:










































And just really recently, during my holliday, second group of froglets!!


















I think I have 4 of them, still not sure exactly..

pair together:










And some videos:











I hope you like it! I am gonna try to update with the new froglets to come!

Just if someone is wondering about, they are not available to sell in the US because I live in Europe

regards!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing... They look like great frogs!


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow those are absolutely stunning! Congrats on all the success with them too! People are going to be pouncing on those babies!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Those are great frogs! I really like the time progression.


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, i have never seen intermedius that look like that!

Extremely unique.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice! I like the orange/red coloring. Very unique. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

the best intermedius I've ever seen


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are really great looking frogs....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

Some update..

A few days after my summer vacation I very unfortunatelly lost my intemedius breeding male I got also some other problems wich I could mostly solve with other frogs due the overheating, but this one passed away with no previous notice from one day to another when I already came back. Really sad..

I had anyway some hope after that! I still had the last 4 froglets the pair produced for me at home, I was planning to sell them but after this death my plans changed..of course I was gonna keep them! together with their mother, they could still be a 5 frog goergeous group!

I had to wait a few months for them to grow, but they finally became strong enough to go into their new home!

some pics:




























































































and this is the tank:



















As you can see, they are gonna share space with my 3.1 azureus breeding group, that is housed there for about one year. I have more than 3 years experience mixing ranitomeya and dendrobates species and according to my experience, there is no concern at all if you plan the tank correctly. 
I keep and breed this two species separately for some years so I know them pretty well.
This tank was carefully planned for keeping tinc and some appropiate ranitomeya species. It has more than 1 year maduration time, enough to establish a good microfauna population and allow the plants to grow properly, in the way to create enough usefull space for both species. 
Even if it unfortunately has nemertean there are at least three different woodlouse species quite well stablished and other small bugs and mites running around. Actually my azureus don't need to be feeded heavily, even if it's quite a big tank, due to this fact.
I write this hole thing because this is not a mixing thread, I just want a make an update for the intermedius, I think it can be a nice experience to share here, and I don't want to create another war with this subject. In Europe it's quite usual to mix some species, and with a bit of experience and a good tank planning my experience shows no problems with it, it's even a good way to give a full use of tank space. 
For example, this tank has a lot of dead space that the azureus literally never used after more than one year living there, and it was immediatelly taken by the ranitomeyas as I supposed it would be.

It's really cool to see them together in this large space! For the moment I saw no calling yet from the intermedius, the froglets are still a bit young (around 3 months and a half), but it's nice to see how they use the full upper part of it, free from frogs untill now. 
They look really confident and show no fear at all, in this way even if they were always quite bold frogs, they got always a bit scared in smaller tanks, but in here they look absolute calm. Just some nice effect of the big and well planted space I guess.

I will keep updated,

greetings!


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Beautiful!! What size tank is that?


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

mongo77 said:


> Beautiful!! What size tank is that?


around 40x20x20 inches


----------



## yekram10 (Sep 11, 2011)

what did u do for the background?


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

yekram10 said:


> what did u do for the background?


just corck plates, really easy


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry for the loss of your breeding male.
Terrible to lose one of our frogs.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

tfox799947 said:


> Sorry for the loss of your breeding male.
> Terrible to lose one of our frogs.


thanks! specially this one was an amazing little frog..holidays and darts are not good friends

greetings!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Goku, are you in the U.S.?


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

pdfCrazy said:


> Goku, are you in the U.S.?


I am in europe!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I also live in Europe. Where did you find frogs with this stunning pattern?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

goku said:


>


Wow, this really shows the size difference between those two species! Is that intermedius full-grown? I've thought about getting into thumbnails, but it seems that they can be just too hard to see in a viv since if they're so small!


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

rigel10 said:


> I also live in Europe. Where did you find frogs with this stunning pattern?


I was just really lucky, I got them through a contact in a forum without even seeing a pic pf them before!
in Germany you can find them but they are quite rare, I only saw a site called vampirefrogs that thay seemed to have something similar, but apart from that I guess it's only having a bit of luck with some hobbyst that breeds them!


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

hypostatic said:


> Wow, this really shows the size difference between those two species! Is that intermedius full-grown? I've thought about getting into thumbnails, but it seems that they can be just too hard to see in a viv since if they're so small!


This intermedius It's not full grown, but actually the azureus it's a male so the female it's even bigger If you plan your enclosure nicely with leaf litter and good planting you will see most of the thumbs species really often, for example even if this viv it's quite big I see the intermedius very often during the day, I really don't complain about this at all!

greetings!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

So leaf litter is always the key!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

planting is also key


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

Well maybe it's time for an update! two days after adding the intermedius, one of them, that was a bit undergrown for his age, died with any clue about what could happen, looking nice and healthy. I was a bit scared at the time, but afterwards nothing more happened, and 7 months later the 3 other frogs are doing great! some pics of them during thistime, some more actual than others:











They look really comfortable after this time, absolutelly not shy at all and also using the floor space quite often, sharing it with the big azureus with any issue. The only bad thing I guess is that after this time (9-10 months old aprox.) there is no calling at all so I guess I have, including the mother, 4 females . I still have some hope, because some of them look a bit like males, but I don't think there will be any there..anyway they are amazing frogs to have in there!

Just an update on the terrarium, around january the lightning was broken so I changed it for a new (and much better) one, and since then, the plant growing has been really amazing. I made also some small changes on the floor part specially, here it is:







I am gonna try to find a male soon, even if I think it's really hard to find one that can be similar in pattern to this ones. 

I will update as soon as something new happens!

greetings!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wonderful! It looks like a Dutch planted tank.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

rigel10 said:


> Wonderful! It looks like a Dutch planted tank.


thanks that's a nice compliment! IMO dutch are the best viv builders..mine it's not bad I think but plants are just average ones, no nice rarities that you could see in these wonderful dutch jewels! I'll try to add more photos of the upper part because actually it's the best one but it's a bit hard to capture because of the lightning.

greetings!


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice tank. They will love all of that foliage. We are planning a mixed auratus tank for the living room. Might use tgis as motivation!


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

better pics of the upper part:


----------

